# Sting Rays



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Has anyone eaten sting rays. I talked to a guy a couple of weeks ago that said if you soak the flaps in milk over night you can eat them.Has anyone tried this or eaten the before?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have had sting ray in a couple of restaurants. Unusual texture and ordinary mild flavour


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> Have had sting ray in a couple of restaurants. Unusual texture and ordinary mild flavour


but, does it TASTE LIKE CHICKEN? :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

kraley said:


> too valuable as a shark bait to eat.


At least, more valuable than its eating qualities . I've heard you'll need to skin it before cooking. I've also heard that can be a real biatch .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTcfrhsAAEBfgAAQQOcACCEiECA///+gMAFLMrQ1PUyFPEyE2k0ymmh6j2qDUzUwpkQAAAANT0mk2o0yTamhoNDI0QALN+deQ6XtiUTh/KfezJIM2iQteIK37VVpWHppOfJFGNnLuogNCNKq1ScmLeScLTYT2vAewzbI9zZhQ6x5dVhUahK5hgRBHYED3AphTPgp2R7TNqqNsV6XCUXOzE0c+O7FFAvAaCKVdlIyP2dB2R/5QsC8LefU/dH43ngpGOQzxjxa1WCALIgkCLbRdLhMWHtAC3pE+gRQkEHRU711Zl5RU0rPo5/E2TnBJJ1hib1ajUeSpJCPqikqF3SOVRbO6lsvCCyxDZWENtvG4jMVbmTRuq6I3wS4aKr++6IHPQOiuM+klAzgtEQ6yqEXwi7LJQlUWFEyKiK30YlxRnWkh6rrX5ox2TMq4OiC/AU8m5yBf/i7kinChIG4/XDY


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Yep, a bit nasty to skin; allocate plenty of time to the task.
> 
> Flavour is interesting.. for the ones I've tried, it's reasonably nice at first bite, but it has a sweet sorta flavour that quickly gets a bit cloying.. a bit like duck (not in taste, but in concept - but more so).
> 
> ...


You mentioned sushi style there Red, a 4ft eagle would make a LOT of sushi...


----------



## paulie (Jan 15, 2008)

I've eaten them quite a few times around south east asia, particularly Thailand and Singapore. Generally they are barbecued in a banana leaf so they have a nice smokey flavour through them. Served with a tangy sauce comprising sweet chilli, garlic and spring onions.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I ate the very first on i ever caught, and consequently a few afterwards, and yes they take bloody ages to skin! but i loved it! to me it was like flake but with less flavour, Still really nice tho, I like the fact that you can have really thick steaks of it if you like. And I have found that they go really well in curries since you can cut large cubes up which really soak up the flavours


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you can get a damn fine chilli stingray in singapore but not sure on the process.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

keza said:


> you can get a damn fine chilli stingray in singapore but not sure on the process.


skin 1side of the wing only and cook skin-side-down onto banana leaves, (or foil would work) on a very hot bbq with chilli sambal on top (shallots, chilli, lime, garlic, fish sauce, cane/brown sugar) meat comes off the skin very easily and tender.

there ya go only took 6 months for a recipe to come through 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Go to your local fish shop and by scallops, if battered and no roe inside there is a good chance you have eaten stingray.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Not sting rays but banjo's and shovel nose come up OK. You treat them like a shark and skin them then cut them into fine fillets/steaks for cooking. Great for those that don't like bones.


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

occy said:


> I've heard that some of those imported round roeless things aren't in fact shelfish at all. Rumour has it it's punched out of something, so perhaps the skate story is true.


Yes very true,in the waters off Oregon we hook skates while fishing for Halibut.We take a hole saw,120mm?,and swiss cheese the wings.Then fillet off the skin,now get this,boil them in 7-up.Tastes like lobster.Don't get them alot,often 20 miles out ,real *#%*@_sucker of a paddle! :lol:


----------



## wildfishhero (Aug 25, 2008)

steve irwin tried to eat one raw once, never heard how it turned out though


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I ate the first one I ever caught. I was camping and it fed 12 of us for 2days. It was beautiful... nice big steaks cooked on the BBQ. There not easy to skin. It was a little watery, had a reasonable taste and the texture was good.
It would be excellent in a curry or something like that


----------



## Phillthy (Feb 21, 2009)

Hint one for skinning. Try dropping them breifly in boiling water, skins come off a bit easier and not so much of the slime. Other than that all good for din dins.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

With so many out there, it might be worth trying one!


----------

